# Downloadverzeichnisse



## Danizio (10. April 2004)

Servus,
Ich habe heute ein kleines Problem beim download einer Datei bemerkt.
Und zwar kann ich nicht auswählen in welchen Ordner gedownloaded wird.
Mein PC macht da automatisch in den "Temporary Internetfiles".
Wie kann ich das wieder einstellen, dass ich wieder vor einem Download das Verzeichnis auswählen kann?
Danke im Vorraus
Danizio


----------



## Heavenly (10. April 2004)

Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?

Bei Firefox kannst es beispielsweise in den Einstellungen unter Downloads auswählen.


----------



## steff aka sId (10. April 2004)

Zur Not kannst du sicher in der regedit unter dem entsprechenden Browser Schlüssel die Einstellung ändern.


----------



## Danizio (23. April 2004)

Danke für die Antworten aber eure Tipps gehen leider nicht.
Vielleicht kann es daran liegen dass ich den Avant Browser 9.02 benutze.
Hat da irgendjemand einen Tip?
Danke 
Danizio


----------



## otherside (24. April 2004)

ähm das dingen hat doch bestimmt ne hilfe datei... oder support des herstellers ma probieren. 


beim iexplorer hätte ich dir helfen können, da stellt man sowas nämlich über die Ordneroptionen ein (NICHT INTERNETOPTIONEN).
Dort auf Dateientypen. die dateigruppe aussuchen und auf  erweitert.

dort bei ÖFFNEN NACH DEM DOWNLOAD BESTÄTIGEN ein Häckchen setzten.


mfg


----------



## CyHome (27. Mai 2004)

Beim Avantbrowser kannst du das in den Einstellungen festlegen! Hier gibt Avantbrowser gleich ein Verzeichniss an.

Ansonsten einfach einen "rechtsklick" auf den Link machen und sagen "Speichern unter" - ist zwar nicht die perfekte Lösung aber immerhin!

Auch nicht schlecht ist, sich ein Downloadprogramm alle LeechGet etc. zu installieren!


----------

